# no more sata with 2.6.22-r2 [solved]

## bienchen

Hello,

I've just updated to kernel-2.6.22-gentoo-r2. And now while booting, I get a kernle panic and it seems like my sata disk isn't recongnised any more. This is the first messeage I get:

ROOT-NFS: No NFS server available, giving up.

VFS: Unable to mount root via NFS, trying floppy.

VFS: Insert root floppy and press ENTER.

On pressing enter I just get messages about a wrong grub line, a list of partitions on disk hdc (while there is no such thing)...

any help? I'm completely lost and did not find anything searching the forum.

greetings,

bienchenLast edited by bienchen on Mon Aug 20, 2007 5:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sadako

I think you'll need to at least post your grub.conf and fstab before anyone can help you.

Can you think of any reason why the kernel would be attempting to mount your root filesystem via NFS?

----------

## bienchen

Here is my grub.conf:

[post=]

# Boot automatically after 10 secs.

timeout 10

# By default, boot the first entry.

default 0

# Splash image to show behind grub.

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

# For booting old GNU/Linux

title=Gentoo-2.6.22-r2

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.22-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/sda5

# For booting old GNU/Linux

title=Gentoo-2.6.21-r4

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.21-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sda5

[/post]

Why is my fstab needed? Everything runs fine with kernel-2.6.21.

I have no idea of that NFS stuff. I'm wondering why my box tries to use NFS anyway.

greetings,

bienchen

----------

## eccerr0r

Probably compiled in the old ATA driver and it's defaulting to use that to drive your SATA disk which could use either driver.  Check your kernel config... modularize the ATA driver if you still need it?

----------

## bienchen

Yeah..OK...hm..to be honest, I do not really understand what you mean   :Embarassed: 

How do I check, if I have an old driver still in my kernel? Thing is, I just took my 2.6.21 config to the new linux directory and compiled...so everything should be as before, shouldn't it?

greetings,

bienchen

----------

## Sadako

 *bienchen wrote:*   

> Thing is, I just took my 2.6.21 config to the new linux directory and compiled...so everything should be as before, shouldn't it?

 

You should have at least run `make oldconfig` first.

----------

## bienchen

Just in /usr/src/linux ? Without a .config in it? OK, I'll try. But probalby I first get a cup full of sleep and try after work tomorrow.

greetings,

bienchen

----------

## Sadako

 *bienchen wrote:*   

> Just in /usr/src/linux ? Without a .config in it?

 

No, you copy your config from your 2.6.21 kernel, then run it.

----------

## termite

This is a kernel config issue.  Here's how to resolve it:

Go to/usr/src/linux

type 

```
make menuconfig
```

Go to Device Drivers

Disable ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL Support

Enable Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

Go into Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers and select your controllers (if you don't know them, try tying 

```
lspci
```

 on the command line and looking around.

Exit, save your config and recompile/install your kernel

Should now be sorted.

That's the 3rd or 4th time this week I've posted that.  Search first....

----------

## bienchen

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Disable ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL Support 
> 
> 

 

Won't this disable my ide cd-rom? And what has changed in the kernel so that I have to disable this now, while it's still in my working 2.6.21?

greetings,

bienchen

----------

## bienchen

Thanxs!

Works. Wuppie!

I really thougth, disabling ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL Support  will also disable my cdrom. But it doesn't!

greetings,

bienchen

----------

